
The elephant that brought the house down - MrJagil
http://www.mystaffordshirefigures.com/blog/the-elephant-that-brought-the-house-down
======
MrJagil
I found the clip!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghozb8NdSqM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghozb8NdSqM)

